
Twitter adds clickable stock symbols - mikeevans
https://twitter.com/twitter/status/230098997010911233
======
mooism2
NYSE only? Or does it also link to Tokyo / London / Frankfurt / Hong Kong /
etc stocks as well?

~~~
mikeevans
Tried it with the Hong Kong exchange, didn't work. I'm guessing it's NYSE only
right now.

